# Sublimation Training in CA?



## terrasales (Jun 19, 2007)

I am looking for sublimation classes either in California or outside.


----------



## JMP8553 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Sublimation Training*

Try Promotion-Central in Hayden, Idaho. Website is promotion-central.com. Best in the country.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Sublimation Training*

Try Coast Graphic Supply. They offer classes in the Ventura area.

Sublimation Ink by Sublimation Ink Net

Eric


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Sublimation Training*

Coast Graphic Supply is not so much a class as a demo of sublimation. Normally their 'classes' are on a Saturday..all day from 9 ish to about 3:30 or so...then there is an opportunity to make purchases. They will show you the process, the items and you will do a small item yourself. It is surely not a class to really teach you...but to expose you to what it is and what it can do. There really is not a lot to learn over regular transfers. You just have to have a dye sub printer, dye sub paper and ink ...along with a heat press...when you buy items to sublimation, it will usually tell you the dwell time and temp.. Remember all items must either be polymer coated or if garments, must be 100% polyester and white/ash colors (vapor apparel has some pastels) You cannot do dark colors and if you try to use cotton or poly cotton blend your result will not look good..nor wash well..


----------



## josephroman88 (Apr 6, 2010)

thank you so much. I did go to coast Graphic supply and it was very informative. I should be up and running by next month. Now I need a place to get 100% poly shirts at a goos price. Any sugestions?


----------



## pxs93710 (Jun 21, 2010)

Try Broder for poly shirts.


----------



## subinkesther (Dec 8, 2007)

*Sublimation Training in California*

Coast Graphic Supply is going to be having a sublimation training class April 2, 2011. 

Here is a little info about the class

The purpose for the Learning Center is to share ideas and methods to allow us all to realize the full potential of the art of Dye Sublimation in all forms including ink-jet, laser and offset methods. We will be asking all to participate as we learn from each other and share the latest offerings in products and methods. Interaction is encouraged! 

*Subjects covered will include:*

History of dye sublimation
Basic procedures
Ink Jet vs Laser vs Iron-on
Alternative Award and trophy methods 
Where are Computer Learning Centers for Adobe, Corel and Windows training in classroom & on the Web?
Marketing Strategies 
Hands on Workshop
Question & answer periods will be launched at intervals throughout the day.

Related products and procedures for custom personalized marketing.
UV doming- Enhancing the perceived value your product for pennies to earn dollars. 
Screen Printing Embroidery & Sublimation ‘Cross Platform Imaging’ 
Optional Plotter uses - Sublimation on dark fabric - Transfers - Vinyl Lettering 
Wide Format printing Demonstration 
Opportunities for printing w/pigment based ink to Poster’s etc. 

Lunch will be served about noon. After lunch everyone will start their hands on projects followed at the end of the day with Q & A - Wrap Up
Sunday 10:00 AM till 1:00 PM will be set aside for anyone *from out of state or out of country* who wishes
further demonstration on subjects covered or related subjects. This time is available *by appointment 
only*. Please make an appointment at the end of the session for this time on Sunday.

Please give us your opinion on how we can improve our services to you. New requests for new subjects you would like us to cover in the future would be appreciated.
In the future we plan to have advanced classes and hope some of you might be able to provide us with your expertise by hosting a segment of these advanced classes.

By the time you leave this class you will know how to sublimate onto every different type of substrate that is available for sublimation.

Any questions or you would like to sight up for the class please call Esther at 800-356-8866 or e-mail her at esther[USER=55260]@sublimation[/USER]ink.net


----------



## subinkesther (Dec 8, 2007)

josephroman88 said:


> thank you so much. I did go to coast Graphic supply and it was very informative. I should be up and running by next month. Now I need a place to get 100% poly shirts at a goos price. Any sugestions?


Hi Joseph,

We do have the shirts. Just let me know what you are paying for the same product somewhere else and I will match the price.

Esther


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

novachrome usa is in the north. give them a visit. conde is back east. they do production on site, give them a call if you want a vacation with your trip.


----------

